# oder doch



## TheChabon

Hola. Esto sería
… _metálicos o cerámicos (o más bien/mejor dicho sus imitaciones en piedra)_
o
… _metálicos o cerámicos (o si no sus imitaciones en piedra)_
?

Häufiges Vorkommen metallischer oder keramischer Beschläge (oder doch deren Nachahmungen in Stein), [etc.]

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Neretva

Yo pondría:

(o bien sus imitaciones en piedra)


----------



## TheChabon

¿O sea que no cambia realmente el significado de *o* —es una cuestión de ritmo y sonido, quizás porque le sonaba mal _oder deren_?

Me estaba complicando entonces. Gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

No sé si aún es actual, pero yo lo interpreto como: o al menos sus imitaciones en piedra (cuando no hay originales).
Saludos.


----------



## TheChabon

¿O sea que ese _oder doch_ puede ser un o 'inclusivo' (no me acuerdo el término lógico: que puede ser tanto una cosa como la otra)? 

¿Podría entenderse, alternativamente, como 'o más bien', 'o en realidad', 'o mejor dicho'?


----------



## Neretva

TheChabon said:


> ¿O sea que ese _oder doch_ puede ser un o 'inclusivo' (no me acuerdo el término lógico: que puede ser tanto una cosa como la otra)?
> 
> ¿Podría entenderse, alternativamente, como 'o más bien', 'o en realidad', 'o mejor dicho'?


 

Para mí sería esa.


----------

